# Wakü Fractal R5 PCGH Unten verbauen ok?



## smooky2044 (30. November 2016)

*Wakü Fractal R5 PCGH Unten verbauen ok?*

Ja wie es schon im Titel beschrieben wurde frage ich mich ob das ok wäre. Ich habe ein 600 Watt be quiet netzteil (kleines) und den h115i von Corsair. Seht ihr da ein Problem mit der Kühlung oder passt das? Danke im Voraus


----------



## S!lent dob (30. November 2016)

*AW: Wakü Fractal R5 PCGH Unten verbauen ok?*

Was willst du womit, wie kühlen und warum?
Ein bischen mehr Informationen bitte , es sei den du setzt Telepathie voraus


----------



## smooky2044 (30. November 2016)

*AW: Wakü Fractal R5 PCGH Unten verbauen ok?*

Nur die CPU 6700k. Wollte die dann noch übertakten


----------



## Chimera (30. November 2016)

*AW: Wakü Fractal R5 PCGH Unten verbauen ok?*

Ein Radiator im Boden hat natürlich nen klitzekleinen Nachteil: es saugt dir von unten her natürlich auch allen Staub an. Ist zwar nicht dramatisch viel, aber mehr als wenn unten gar nix sitzt. Leider hast du die PCGH Edition, sprich du kannst nix im deckel anbringen (da ist das normale R5 halt schon besser dran bzw. vielseitiger). Mein F31 ist ja ähnlich aufgebaut wie das normale R5 und da hat man halt oben deutlich mehr Befestigungsmöglichkeiten.
Alternativ in die Front pappen, dort hast du ja Platz für 2x 140mm Lüfis, von daher könnte dort auch ein Radi passen und ist sicher die bessere Lösung als im Boden. Zudem ist es im Boden halt auch so ne Sache mit der Schlauchlänge plus kommt es geräuschmässig halt nicht immer gut, wenn der Radiator deutlich tiefer ist als die Pumpe (grad diese AIOs reagieren da schnell mal empfindlich und man bekommt das nervende Pumpengeräusch zu hören). Im Endeffekt gibt es eh nur eine Lösung: probieren geht über studieren. Wenn du mit den Nachteilen leben kannst, dann steht dem nix im Wege und du kannst sie anbringen a) wo du willst und b) wie du willst


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. November 2016)

*AW: Wakü Fractal R5 PCGH Unten verbauen ok?*



smooky2044 schrieb:


> Ja wie es schon im Titel beschrieben wurde frage ich mich ob das ok wäre. Ich habe ein 600 Watt be quiet netzteil (kleines) und den h115i von Corsair. Seht ihr da ein Problem mit der Kühlung oder passt das? Danke im Voraus


Ich würde das anders machen. Du sollten vorne unten und unten einblasen, hinten ausblasen und vorne oben über den Wasserkühler ausblasen. Dazu muss nur der obere HDD-Käfig ausgebaut werden. Das könnte passen. Ansonsten bau beide HDD-Käfige aus, die SSDs passen an die rechte Seitenwand und eine HDD kann man gut in einen der 5 1/4" Schächte einbauen, dann auch gut gedämmt. Man muss dann aber über das Lüftungsgitter hinter der Fronttür mit Pappe eine kleine Sperre einbauen, damit die ausgeblasene Luft nicht gleich wieder eingeblasen wird. 

Wenn Du unten über den Wasserkühler einbläst wird das die Grafikkarte nicht so schön finden. Dazu gluckert es, weil die Luft sich nicht im Radiator sammelt, sondern in der Pumpe. Dann müsste ein Ausgleichbehälter mit rein. Es würde auch gehen, unten auszublasen, diue warme Luft steigt dann an den Seiten auf und wird vorne nicht angesaugt. Also vorne zweimal rein, hintn raus und unten über den Radiator. 

Viel Spaß beim Testen!



Chimera schrieb:


> Ein Radiator im Boden hat natürlich nen  klitzekleinen Nachteil: es saugt dir von unten her natürlich auch allen  Staub an.


??? Da ist natürlich ein Staubfilter.... Sieh bild 1.19:
[Lesertest] Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition

...


----------



## Chimera (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü Fractal R5 PCGH Unten verbauen ok?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> ??? Da ist natürlich ein Staubfilter.... Sieh bild 1.19:
> [Lesertest] Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition
> 
> ...



Weiss ich, hat mein F31 ja genauso  Aber je nachdem wo man den PC hinstelltz, muss man den Filter halt schon deutlich häufiger reinigen, wenn da auch noch ein Lüfter den Staub wie ein Staubsauger ansaugt  Hab ich schon beim Midgard feststellen müssen: mit Lüfi durft ich die Staubschicht jede zweite Woche absaugen, ohne Lüfi alle 2 Monate  Naja, ich mag halt eben auch nicht dicke Staubschichten am Filter


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü Fractal R5 PCGH Unten verbauen ok?*



Chimera schrieb:


> Aber je nachdem wo man den PC hinstelltz, muss man den Filter halt schon deutlich häufiger reinigen...


Das kann ich bestätigen, es hat aber den Vorteil, in einem Zuge auch den Staubfilter für das Netzteil zu säubern. Auch die hängen immer unten und kaum jemand reinigt sie. Das minimiert den Luftstrom durch das Netzteil z.T. empfindlich. Alle 100h Betriebsstunden, oder je nach Reinigungsgrad der Wohnung, alle 1000h den Staubfilter kurz abzusaugen (Fronttür auf, Staubfilter raus ziehen, absaugen, einschieben, Tür wieder zu) dauert keine Minute und sollte unabhängig vom Bodenlüfter passieren.

Von daher ist Dien Einwand natürlich eine sinnvolle Ergänzung. Entschuldige bitte, dass ich Dich falsch verstanden hatte.


----------



## Chimera (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü Fractal R5 PCGH Unten verbauen ok?*

Schon ok  Jo, beim F31 ist ja nur ein ganz langer Filter drin und den reinige ich auch alle 2 Wochen, den Front und den Deckelfilter hingegen jede Woche. Wobei ich unten eben auch nen Tuning-Filter nutze, nicht den 08/15 vom Gehäuse: da Thermaltake den Filter mit so nem Plastikrahmen ausgestattet hat, hab ich einfach noch nen schwarzen Nylonstrumpf drübergezogen et voila, schon ist im innern nur noch gaaaaaanz feines Staubzeugs zu finden 
Wobei mir schon auffiel, dass entweder die Netzteillüfis doch recht wenig Luft ansaugen und/oder sehr langsam drehen, denn der Bereich vom Staubfilter beim netzteil, dort hat es jeweils recht wenig Staub. Als ich aber im Boden den Silverstone Air Penetrator einbaute, war dieser Bereich jeweils schon nach 1 Woche deutlich "verstopfte". Und dies, obwohl kein PC bei mir direkt auf dem Boden steht, sondern in 10cm Höhe auf nem umzugswägelchen (oder Brett oder wie man so was nennen will). Selbst in der Zeit, als er noch auf dem Tisch stand, war leider Staub immer ein Thema und grad in schwarzen Gehäusen... da sieht man es halt auch extrem. Ok, bei mir ist halt noch der Nachteil, dass ich wegen den Tieren 24h/365 Tage das Fenster offen hab und vor dem Haus nicht nur ne viel befahrene Strasse verläuft, sondern auch so ne Pollenschleuder von Baum. Evtl. beflügelt dies die Staubbildung auch bissel.
Denke mal, wenn man in nem sterilen Raum lebt, muss man sich wenig Sorgen machen


----------

